# Change from Lead acid to Elecsol



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

I understood that one of the advantages of the Elecsol battery is its ability to operate at a higher voltage 14.4 and thereby hold more charge, however the Calibra charger in my van doesnt seem to know the difference. 
There is apparently a switch to change from Gel to Wet but I have left this unchanged. We are static amd on mains at the present time and will be for the next few weeks but eventually I plan to make full use of the storage capacity of the new battery

Advise much appreciated


Mike


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Elecsol is a lead acid battery with wet electrolyte. It should be charged the same as any other lead acid battery with wet electrolyte.
Its difference is that it has carbon fibre reinforced plates which provides more support for the lead paste. Because of this support carbon fibre batteries like these have a better tolerance to deep discharges then ordinary lead acid batteries.

Traction batteries will be better still!

C.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

CliveMott said:


> Traction batteries will be better still!
> C.


Clive could I ask a question that may have come up before but I'm still confused about, namely *'What is a traction battery' *:?: :?: :?:

On another forum someone well experienced in batteries suggested the VARTA semi-traction type was the best choice for a leisure battery but when I went on the VARTA site *I couldn't find reference to 'traction' or 'semi-traction'* and their motorhome page talks about all their various trade names but doesn't mention traction or semi traction batteries.

Also, do Elecsol make traction batteries :?: :?: :?:


----------



## dereversken (Feb 22, 2006)

I too am interested in this thread on Elecsol batteries, particularly since a friend of mine just this week was going to order a pair from a supplier in Exeter, i believe. Anyway he was told by the proprieter that he was happy to supply the said batteries, but pointed out that Elecsols` aftersales service was just abysmal! Apparently they are very slow to respond and generally blame the customer for any fault that may have occured, and yet the batteries seem almost bomb proof when you read about them on their website!! Does any one have any experience of this? In contrast to this, there are plenty of well satisfied users of the Elecsol batteries on MHF, can anybody help?


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Had my Elecsol Carbon Fibre 110 amp for nearly 3 years. It is excellent had no problems.

Phil J


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Proper traction batteries are the sort of things fitted to milkfloats and are very expensive. They have very thick plates which means they deteriorate/erode at a much lower rate than normal batteries and this is why they can be completely discharged. Starter batteries have thin plates to provide plenty of surface area so they can provide lots of 'cranking amps' for the engine. Leisure batteries have slightly thicker plates than starter batteries so they can cope with a higher discharge cycle, but if you run them much flatter than 50% (well before your lights start to dim) the life of the battery in recharge cycles will be reduced, seriously reduced if you let it go flat. But leisure batteries are still far removed from traction, even so called deep-cycle leisure batteries are towards the starter battery end of the range.

Standard truck batteries supplied by the likes of Varta are a good choice as they have models that are suited to the demands of a sleeper cab truck, where the driver might use internal lights/radio/tv during rest periods. They just have thicker plates as above. They can also cope with higher power drains such as amber rotating beacons/tail-lifts etc so need to have a reasonable discharge cycle.

If you find a leisure battery that also quotes a high cranking amp capacity, you know its really a starter battery with a diffferent sticker


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Elecsol-just a good build then?*

Thanks Clive for the simple response, I thought they were better built but it doesnt seem to make sense about the higher charging voltage. It being "non standard" if you know what I mean.

I finally decided to buy it when I heard that the CC Club had voted it as a best buy , that and tyhe 5 yr no quibble warranty.... which has just been questioned! Still I suppose my contract in the event of a problem is with the retailer. The makers poor service is surely his problem. Lets hope it continues to work ok and I can just rejoice in the weight saving!

Mike
G8JXS


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

philjohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had my Elecsol Carbon Fibre 110 amp for nearly 3 years. It is excellent had no problems.
> 
> Phil J


Ditto - with both of mine.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Spooky_b329 said:


> Proper traction batteries are the sort of things fitted to milkfloats and are very expensive. They have very thick plates which means they deteriorate/erode at a much lower rate than normal batteries and this is why they can be completely discharged. Starter batteries have thin plates to provide plenty of surface area so they can provide lots of 'cranking amps' for the engine. Leisure batteries have slightly thicker plates than starter batteries so they can cope with a higher discharge cycle, but if you run them much flatter than 50% (well before your lights start to dim) the life of the battery in recharge cycles will be reduced, seriously reduced if you let it go flat. But leisure batteries are still far removed from traction, even so called deep-cycle leisure batteries are towards the starter battery end of the range.
> 
> Standard truck batteries supplied by the likes of Varta are a good choice as they have models that are suited to the demands of a sleeper cab truck, where the driver might use internal lights/radio/tv during rest periods. They just have thicker plates as above. They can also cope with higher power drains such as amber rotating beacons/tail-lifts etc so need to have a reasonable discharge cycle.
> 
> If you find a leisure battery that also quotes a high cranking amp capacity, you know its really a starter battery with a diffferent sticker


Thanks for that summary, has helped me get an idea of the construction which is what I wanted. One panel van converter told me they had switched from Elecsol, not because the after sales service was poor but simply because they had been returning too many. At the end of the day I guess if you look after them, keep them topped up, and have a good charging regime they are as good as any others.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone if the Elecsol batteries can be used as a replacement for a gel battery that is not vented? What I mean is gel is safe to use in the habitation area because it doesn't gas. Do the Elecsols gas, or are they sealed?

Thanks.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The latest Elecsols are wet lead acid with recombinant valves, so they are sealed but can vent. IMHO they should be used with vent tube if kept in the habitation area.

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

pieterv said:


> Do the Elecsols gas, or are they sealed?
> 
> Thanks.


All lead acid batteries have the ability to gas, but this is usually caused by over charging , if you use a 3 or 5 stage charger, you should not get gassing, I am not an expert on this subject, but that is what I have always been told, by others


----------

